# 2 cycle question



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Do all 2 cycle machines use the same oil to gas ratio? I have a can mixed for my snow blower and I'm wondering if I can use the same stuff for the weed trimmer? Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

No they do not all use the same ratio based on the information from the manufacturer. On the other hand, all chainsaws, weed eaters and post hold diggers at my place do. If I have 30 to 1 or 50 to 1 ratios that are recommended by the various manufacturers I just use 30 to 1 in all the machines. I only keep one can of mixed fuel.


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

There are different ratios of oil to gas required for different machines. 

The most common ratio's I see at ACE are 50:1 and 40:1

50:1 = 2.6oz oil /gallon of gas
40:1 = 3.2oz oil /gallon of gas


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I decided I didn't want to fool with it, so I bought a 4 cycle. It takes .095 line, but it seems too brittle. It broke every time I hit anything and I had to stop and manually feed the line out the holes again. I can understand the wrought iron fence, but it broke when it hit the bushes. After exhausting the entire spool of line without getting half done, I got out the old battery powered one and finished the job. I may just take it back.

Nomad


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Nomad said:


> I decided I didn't want to fool with it....


All else being equal, I'll buy 2-cycle over 4-cycle every time. I find mixing gas and oil much less hassle then periodic oil changes.

I suggest you try the best quality line available - like that made by Stihl - you may have better results.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

They now make oil that comes in a little bottle and is universal. You mix one little bottle with a gallon of gas and it works in any 2 cycle no matter what mix ratio the motor calls for. KISS


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Its more complicated. Ratios go from 16:1 on some older equipment upto 50:1 on lot modern stuff but the manufacturer usually specifies particular oil to maintain warranty on the very lean ratios, especially if machine will be under heavy load. And manufacturers are under lot political pressure from EPA to recommend super lean ratios for pollution reasons, so modern recommendations maybe not best for maximum life of the engine. Also a leaf blower or string trimmer engine is under less stress than say a chain saw engine so gotta take that into account. And only an alchemist would have any notion of which 2cycle oil is best. I've seen some crazy arguments on web on best brand.... Best I can figure is the namebrands probably arent going to sell pure carp and most should work reasonably well.

Personally I tend to use any namebrand 2cycle oil that isnt crazy priced. 25:1 ratio maybe bit on rich side, but I've never had problem and its what my old Shindaiwa chainsaws recommended. They were made before the political pressure for super lean ratios, but modern enough to use modern 2cycle oils, not 30wt like the old 16:1 ratio saws suggested. No constant smoking, no bad carbon build up. The Shindaiwas have held up well over the years fueled like this. Then again I dont have lot 2cycle equipment, just chainsaws and a little Chinese generator I gave $35 for used. I dont have physical stamina to do whole lot of prettifying with trimmers and blowers and such. Long as grass is short enough I can see any snakes before I step on them, then good enough.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

yeah like folks have sed, short answer is "no there is a difference" but on the other hand you CAN use the same mixin yer snowblower and weed trimmer more thanlikely with out a problem.... since it was mixed for the heavier duty machine.....

way back when i started sawing in the woods, we turned the air "blue" with exhaust and knew are powersaws were gonna last and not sieze up..... when we started leaning the mixes out like the manufactures sed we could do, we burned a few saws up.... til we made the mixes rich once again..... once ya figger out that the oil is there for a purpose and understand "rich and lean" things get easier.....

the nice thing about mixing 2 cycle into gasoline, ive found it actuallyu lasts longer than 3 months..... lol ifin ya can call that a benfit.... i used to keep 5-10 gallons mixed up all the time, now i try to only mix up a couple gallons at most unless i am gonna cut firewood for a few days.....

William
Idaho


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Small 4 cycle motors are a pain. 2 cycle is much better. I use synthetic oil and get the little bottles and mix it with a gallon of gas. No problems yet.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have an old Wright saw that takes one quart of 30 weight to 5 gallons of gas. Hardly smokes at all like some do.

I also bought a Troy Built (Mtd or some other such MFG.) It works great, small enought to carry in the pick up with other gear to the bee yards, straight shaft so it gets under the stands too.

Changing the oil is much faster than mixing gas I believe, Drain out the old in the drain pan then pour in the new. Gas doesn't set around all mixed up and go bad. Can fill the tank of the trimmer at that fuel stop while pumping diesel in the truck.

The line has nothing to do with the brand/type of fuel trimmer you use. Buy dollar store line and expect it to break every 5 seconds. Buy fresh high quiality line from a dealer that moves a lot of line. Store it in a place out of direct sun light.

 Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> ...Changing the oil is much faster than mixing gas I believe....


You're kidding....right? 

To mix 2-cycle gas: Pour a premeasured bottle of oil into empty gasoline storage container. Add gas. Done! Takes less than a minute. And, no used oil leftover to deal with.

And, 2-cycle engines are simpler, have less parts, and compared to the same horsepower 4-cycle engine, a 2-cycle is lighter.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

It is the oil that has changed over the years that has allowed 2-cycles to run at 50-1 not the equipment. I run everything at 50-1. I use 50-1 in my poulan 8500 and 525 these are 80cc plus saws from the 80's, also in my Stihl 032 again from the 80's. The modern MS-441 "strato" the Husky 359 and the Echo 440 get the same.
The string trimmer and Merc 7.5 trolling motor run at the same 50-1, although I use marine oil in the Merc. 
50-1 equals 2% oil
40-1 equals 2.5% oil
32-1 equals 3.1% oil

On the trimmer line I agree quality does matter as I have bought a 100' roll of .95 at Walmart and I was going through 10' every time I trimmed. Using the better line I might go through 3' trimming around the 3 acres I mow weekly.


----------

